# .22 mag vs. 17



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

*best **** rifle*​
.22 mag1473.68%.17 mach 215.26%.17 hmr421.05%


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i am looking into buying a new **** gun because it seems that the .22 lr doesnt have enough power to kill a **** these days i am hitting them but they dont die so i am debateing between 3 guns the .22 mag .17 mach 2 and the .17 hmr i have heard good and bad about all three just wanted your opinions


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Trapper, I didn't vote because I don't know which will kill a **** better...only killed one in my life, with a 22LR.

I responded because I have debated this issue. I argued the worth of the 17HMR for a long time. My point being that by the time that little 17gr bullet got far enough away to show any real trajectory advantage over the 22WMR it wouldn't have enough oomph left to kill anything, so the old WMR is obviously better. So I wouldn't buy one.

Well, did you notice everything was phrased in the past tense?

On our prairie dog trip this summer my buddy was killing them DEAD, consistently, at 130 yards, and most of the time out to almost 160 yards.

I OWN ONE NOW!

I'm slow to accept change. But for some reason they've really hit on something with those little booggers. Accuracy is outstanding...much better, on average, than the WMR's I've seen.

I got a Savage 93R17 BVSS, and it's very easy to get those little 17 cal holes to touch each other at 100 yards.

My hunch is that a 17gr bullet at the close range you are probably dealing with would not exit with a chest hit, thereby saving the pelt, and I would think it would put out his lights almost instantly. I would be interested to hear if I'm right or wrong.

Good luck!


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i voted wrong. the 22 mag has more *** kicking power for *****.


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

you should try a 223 that souldn't damage the pelt too much


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

i voted 22 mag cause im not a big fan of the .17s, but i think if u make head shot only shots on ***** with the .22 lr you shouldnt have a problem.


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm far from a skilled **** hunter or anything. But I have shot quite a few behind my house. Every **** that I've hit with the Mach 2 has died. However, it does take a well placed shot. My vote goes to the Mach 2. But if you are looking for that knock em' dead power I'd look at the 22 magnum.

:strapped:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

the shots i take with my .22 lr are always in the head and its not the bullets because i have tried several different times and still they take at least 2 shots


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

17HMR with the 17g ballistic tips, they work wonders on *****. Head shots at 100 + yards and you won't have to worry about a runner. I've even shoot beavers with the 20g hollow pt. with great results.
deano


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Architect414 said:


> I'm far from a skilled **** hunter or anything. But I have shot quite a few behind my house. Every **** that I've hit with the Mach 2 has died. However, it does take a well placed shot. My vote goes to the Mach 2. But if you are looking for that knock em' dead power I'd look at the 22 magnum.
> 
> :strapped:


What other power would you be looking for?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

trapper_2 said:


> the shots i take with my .22 lr are always in the head and its not the bullets because i have tried several different times and still they take at least 2 shots


Well looks like we may have found the problem, stop taking head shots, shoot for the hart! The head is a very small target but if you hit it with a 22 lr that **** will be dead before it hits the ground, unless the Racoons in your area are wearing Kevlar Helmats :lol: . I still would go with a 22 magnum however!! Don't listen to all this shoot for the head [email protected]!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

its not the fact i cant hit the head i hit it almost all the time and all the **** does is flop around until i shoot them again in fact just today i shot one 3 times in the head in a trap at a few feet away and when it died all three holes were in the head i tried 4 different brands of bullets to


----------



## swampfox (Dec 15, 2006)

hi,
i own both the .22 mag and .17 HMR in marlin, the .17 shoots great and is a real drill, don't know how it does on wildlife yet. i've also killed countless ***** with the .22 mag, and if i was going tonight i would take it. i shoot cci hollow point, and brought them down with head and body shots.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.22 mag or .22 LR loaded with Stingers :sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

bought a .22 mag yesterday


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

trapper_2 said:


> its not the fact i cant hit the head i hit it almost all the time and all the **** does is flop around until i shoot them again in fact just today i shot one 3 times in the head in a trap at a few feet away and when it died all three holes were in the head i tried 4 different brands of bullets to


when they do that they are dead, same thing if u hit a rabbit or a grouse in the head they will flop around and grouse will flutter their wings, this is just a nerve or something. i think u will probably find the .22 mag will do the same thing.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Trapper-2 What kind of rifle did you get? Also try using CCI or Federal 30 Grain TNT Hollow points and shoot for the Heart a solid Hit will drop them "DRT" Dead right their!!


----------

